# Egeria densa disintegrating



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

Don't worry about your pH.
Diatoms are normal in a newly established aquarium.
If you are looking to increase your CO2 levels, either use DIY CO2 or a pressurized CO2 system. Don't try to use carbonated water.
What kind of fungus problem do/did you have? Do you have livestock in the aquarium?
There is no need to use aquarium salt.

What kind of lighting do you have? 73W of....(T12, T8, T5NO, T5HO, CFL)?


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

API fungus cure did melt some of my plants like hornwort during treatment. They bounced back in a few weeks. You aren't using excel are you? This is known for melting that type of plant if you don't adjust the dosage slowly.


----------



## moogleii (Jan 2, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. The light is a 73W T5, not sure which type of T5. Fungus was/is some kind of white fuzzy stuff, but it appears to be dying off. Last and only fish kicked the bucket due to the fungus attack. Couldn't save him in time. :icon_frow

Not using excel.

Here's an older pic of the fungus: http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/Alr3ErgIaGVSH0tFRV9ovQ?feat=directlink

This was taken on Dec 29th. You can see some of the egeria densa. While they aren't exactly pristine green, they were growing new shoots and looked generally OK. Now the new growth is fading and turning translucent while the old growth is turning even darker.


----------



## sjuapseorn (Feb 17, 2011)

AAAAHHH!!! Follow Up?!?!

I need help with mine so I need to know what you did!!

The Elodea I have at my college in the Biology lab is melting.. 

I re-did the substrate with Organic Potting Mix topped with Play Sand, Added an AquaClear powerhead w/venturi (which I have DIY CO2 dumping into) dosed with Natural Regulator 7, SeaChem flourish (measured exactly to the specs for the gallon size) and now the E. Densa is meeeeelllltiiiing 

using 2 75w full spectrum bulbs mounted on the sides of the tank with clips. Been running ~12hrs of light but on the weekend it is hit or miss because no one is there to operate said lighting.  

I don't know what to do.. It makes me sad.
My 2 little puny stalks here at home aren't dying but they're not really exploding either.

I'm running the Same substrate w/o the sand, but on well water here at home.
Running a DIY CO2 into a bubble stone that is sitting in the downpour of my filter so the bubbles get trapped for a while in the water. Also running a 18w 6700K CFL here at home. (2.5g tank here & 20g there)


----------



## mcarmody (Apr 26, 2012)

Has anyone ever identifed the fungus that may be causing Egeria densa death? I'm researching plant death via fungus.


----------

